
You (Probably) Don’t Need the Internet Speed You’re Paying For - jnordwick
https://www.wsj.com/articles/you-probably-dont-need-the-internet-speed-youre-paying-for-11566414469?mod=rsswn
======
basicplus2
Except... nobody in many places (like Australia) don't get the internet speed
we pay for therefore we need to pay for the internet speed we don't need, to
get the internet speed we need...

